# Renewing yellow C1040 form



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We have to renew our yellow import slip for the car in Nicosia tomorrow and can't remember where we have to go. We have a map, does anyone know if we have to go to Nicosia Customs House or the Customs & Excise division at the Finance Ministry please? (Both are marked on the map!)


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Just in case anyone else wonders, you have to go to the Nicosia Customs House near the old airport.


----------

